# Boykjo's Summer Sausage



## boykjo (Jan 2, 2012)

My original post to this thread was lost/deleted when the new forum format changed. I'm editing it and bringing it back.

Boykjo's summer sausage

Steps

1. Add 5 lbs "FRESH"  lean ground hamburger ( I used 90/10 LGB)

2. Add 3.5 tsp Mortons tender quick

3. Add 2 1/2 tsp garlic salt

4 .Add 2 1/2 tsp ground pepper

5. Add 1/2 tsp cayenne pepper

6. Add 1 tsp liquid smoke

7. Add 1/2 oz or 14g cultured buttermilk

8. Add 1 tsp black peppercorns

9. 1 tsp mustard seed


Mix all ingredients 1-9 and set in fridge for 24 hrs. Add steps 2 through 9 into the meat again and mix. let sit in fridge for another 24 hrs. fill into fibrous non edible casings and smoke til internal temp reaches 155 degrees.


----------



## coyote1 (Jan 2, 2012)

sounds good i will be waiting


----------



## johnnie walker (Jan 2, 2012)

Anticapation. Oh wait a minute. I'll be checking back looking for more QVeiw.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 2, 2012)

>>>>>I'll be doing a 10 lb chub of 90/20

Hows that work??

Craig


----------



## coyote1 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was waiting for some one to catch that to


----------



## boykjo (Jan 3, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> >>>>>I'll be doing a 10 lb chub of 90/20
> 
> Hows that work??
> 
> Craig




I always put 110 percent effort into my sausage craig...............


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2012)

We'll be here!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Now this is one thread I'm gonna be watching very closely. Joe you have my respect in the sausage making world and the last time I was in New York I went to a smoke house that is the oldest in Staten Island and they had the BEST salami that I have ever eaten. If there is anyone that could make salsmi like them I believe it is YOU. So you make and give me the recipe and then I'll be able to make for myself. I have the untmost faith in you.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 3, 2012)

boykjo said:


> I always put 110 percent effort into my sausage craig...............


Whew...now it makes sense...

  Craig


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 3, 2012)

cant wait to see the rest of the Q-Views


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice Joe

I will start these larger sausages around April prepping for the June BBQ here.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 3, 2012)

i am here and waiting


----------



## driedstick (Jan 3, 2012)

I've made the same thing (close to ingredints) I put in some fennel, mustard seeds, ect.

but just made into loaves and smoked

THESE are really good can't wait for the pics,

Good luck on your smoke


----------



## boykjo (Jan 5, 2012)

Two day double cure is over so I stuffed them in fibrous casings. Cut them in half to make them smaller and so they dont hang down by the burner......

The little water I used in the mix to distribute the seasonings had evaporated and the meat had become very stiff. I am not adding water to the meat to make it softer to push through, just my preference....







stuffer packed and ready to go....  Get try my Stainless steel stuffing tube I made for the first time







All stuffed. Looks like I have just a little over 10 lbs. I started out with 9.6 lbs I'll weigh them after the smoke







Fired up the AMNPS  with hickory and Into the smoker for a two hr smoke with no heat then I'll fire it up and start about 130. Thats about as low as I can go in cold temperatures







*I would like to give a big thanks to Todd Johnson.* I ordered some dust for my amns and when I opened the box there was a AMNPS with two 5 lb bags of pellets with my order. What a great surprise christmas gift....... Once again Todd is top shelf..........







So I guess they will be ready late tonight. Man I havent made salami in years..... Not used to the chubs and the longer smoking time

See you soon

Oh. the pics were from my phone. The wife went to ohio for the week 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and took the camera...... better than no pics I guess

Joe


----------



## johnnie walker (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking good Joe!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 5, 2012)

LOOKS REALLY GOOD, so without adding water was it hard to stuff, what size homemade tube did you use?? Thanks


----------



## big casino (Jan 5, 2012)

looking goof so far! can't wait to see it done!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking good Joe


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job Joe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking forward to the finale


----------



## boykjo (Jan 6, 2012)

Well here they are all smoked up and out of the fridge overnight







sliced up







Ok... so what about taste. I called this salami (From the recipe given to me) but I would tend to call it a Summer Sausage salami. It seems to be right in the middle of the two flavors....

I would like a little more tang.

I must say this stuff is pretty good.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanx for looking

Joe


----------



## boykjo (Jan 6, 2012)

driedstick said:


> LOOKS REALLY GOOD, so without adding water was it hard to stuff, what size homemade tube did you use?? Thanks




Surprisingly no. I was using a large opening stuffer tube. I would not recommend using a 3/8 tube for sticks without water. I used some fibrous casings from butcher & packer

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=85_93_100&products_id=274

Joe


----------



## frosty (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow Joe!  You sure do set the bar high for a first attempt at a project.  Mighty good looking.  It's obvious you DO put 110% effort into it.


----------



## big casino (Jan 6, 2012)

It looks good !  maybe a product like fermento or encapsulated citric acid would give you more tang? or maybe just more Butter milk than the recipe calls for?


----------



## venture (Jan 6, 2012)

Whatever it is, it sure looks good, Joe!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 6, 2012)

Impressive as usual...They look great!...JJ


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking good Joe!!

  Thanks for sharing!!

  Craig


----------



## grabber (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's a product that the sausagemaker.com sells to give salamis, etc, the tangy taste I believe you're looking for.  The product description follows.

Fermento is a starter culture that produces a tangy flavor immediately in semi-dry cured sausage. No need to wait, you can stuff and smoke immediately. Generally used in venison summer sausage, cervelat, goteborg and other summer sausages.

Use 1oz. per 2lbs. of meat. Do not exceed 6lbs. of 100lbs. of meat. 5 lbs. fermento will process approximately 160 lbs. of meat.  

I use it in my venison summer sausage and it tastes and works great.

Hope this helps.


----------



## johnnie walker (Jan 7, 2012)

Joe the SS/ salami looks great. The sliced up pictures, Mmmm.


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice Joe, That 110% sure does pay off


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice

Damn and im going south  tomorrow.

Nice work Joe


----------



## roller (Feb 2, 2013)

I think that I am going to use this recipe for some Snack Sticks today...what do you think Joe ?


----------



## Dutch (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Joe- in the first post you talk about repeating steps 2-8. I don't know if it my eye site is going goofy but I'm not seeing any steps.

Can ya help me here?

Thanks~


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Hey Joe- in the first post you talk about repeating steps 2-8. I don't know if it my eye site is going goofy but I'm not seeing any steps.
> 
> Can ya help me here?
> 
> Thanks~


It may be another one of his secret recipes Dutch...

hahahahahahahahhahahahahhahaahhaha

    Craig


----------



## Dutch (Feb 8, 2013)

You just might be onto something there Craig.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 21, 2013)

Stumbled on one of my threads and I edited the instructions and added the steps as per dutches catch...(Thanks).... No super secret recipe here Craig.............lol


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Joe  it is just on time for my salami season .Thumbs Up


----------



## black (Jul 23, 2013)

-


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 3, 2015)

Going to have to give this a try. .


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 18, 2015)

I was thinking salami is more of a fermented dry sausage.? It looks very nice however,. summer sausage / salami,,, they are all good..


----------



## boykjo (Jan 18, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> I was thinking salami is more of a fermented dry sausage.? It looks very nice however,. summer sausage / salami,,, they are all good..



Yes salami is dry cured but this thread "My salami kick off" is based on mortons beef salami recipe located on their web site so thats why I called it  salami.... Its more a salami Summer sausage without the tang. You can google mortons beef salami and get the recipe

Joe


----------



## roller (Jan 18, 2015)

This is really good. I have been making a close version of it for 30 yrs...


----------



## boykjo (Jan 18, 2015)

Post  #20

I must say this stuff is pretty good		



Thanx for looking


----------



## z-yogi (Feb 9, 2015)

Those do look great!

I'm going to be doing the same exact thing this coming Saturday:

Making a 'salami' that is halfway between summer and salami. 

My recipe is very similar, but I might add a couple of your ingredients. 

I'll be adding a bit of 'encapsulated citric acid' to get the tang instead

of buttermilk. 

You probably know about this, but in case you don't, here is a

little 'trick' we do when we make our summer/salami (I make

about 100# a year of summer/salami; usually 2 different 50# batches).

I usually buy 2.5"x20" or 2.5"x24" casings.

Members of my family did not want to take a whole 20" or 24" stick

out of the freezer and thaw it out.  Plus when giving samples away 

to friends and rellies, a whole stick was giving away too much and

it didn't look good to give them a cut stick (seemed like it was 'used').

SO now when we make summer/salami, we make 2 chubs from each casing. 

I don't like using the 10" or 12" casings because they waste space in the smoker

and 2 10" chub casings costs more than 1 20" casing.

With the 20" casing, you get two 1# chubs.  With the 24" casing, you get

two 1.25# chubs.

It's easy to make 2 chubs from one casing:

When stuffing the casing, stop stuffing when there is about 4" of casing left.

Twist that end and tie it off tight with string;

Pinch the middle a bit by wrapping thumb and forefinger around it, and then

twist each end in opposite dirs.  The casing will cinch at the pinch point. 

Have someone tie a string there and you have 2 chubs. 

It does take some experience to figure out exactly how much casing to

leave unstuffed without leaving TOO much unstuffed.  4" is about right tho...

When you cut the chubs apart after smoking, the string comes off easy

and the casing stays 'stuck' 99% closed.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 9, 2015)

Your right. Its a good idea to halve or even quarter the casings when giving them away...These were 24 inch casings cut in half to make them into 12's.  I prefer the 1.5 diameters now. Makes the right slice size to add to the cracker and cheese..
Joe


----------



## z-yogi (Feb 9, 2015)

I've used the 1.5 for salami.  They harden up the sausage a LITTLE more in the smoker than the 2.5 do, which I like for salami.  I'll have to look into doing that for my summer too.  Not a bad thought to skinny them up too, and a little firmer isn't a bad thing...

Where do you get 1.5x24" casings?  I presume you are using "fibrous" (ie: normal non-edible style)?

The longest I have ever found is 18".  I'd love to find some 24" so I could make 2 chubs with each as usual...

tz


----------



## boykjo (Feb 9, 2015)

Butcher and packer carries a big selection


----------



## driedstick (Feb 10, 2015)

Joe, have you ever tried cheese in this recipe? 

DS


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks good there Joe

Salami salami Bologna


----------



## gary s (Feb 10, 2015)

I love both

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Feb 10, 2015)

nepas said:


> Looks good there Joe
> 
> Salami salami Bologna




Wasn't that Moe, Larry and Curley's lines....  ROFL...


----------



## boykjo (Feb 11, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Joe, have you ever tried cheese in this recipe?
> 
> DS


No.. Never done cheese with SS. I dont see the point putting cheese in SS. I like a big hunk of cheese on my big hunk of SS on a cracker sandwich

That stuff is long gone... I need to make some more... I have some bactoferm f-lc to get better tang this time so I'm ready


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 11, 2015)

boykjo said:


> No.. Never done cheese with SS. I dont see the point putting cheese in SS. I like a big hunk of cheese on my big hunk of SS on a cracker sandwich
> 
> That stuff is long gone... I need to make some more... I have some bactoferm f-lc to get better tang this time so I'm ready


Joe, please let know how the F-LC works for you.


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2015)

Sounds good to me

Gary


----------



## z-yogi (Feb 11, 2015)

LOL, YES!  I have the same answer when people ask me about adding cheese to my summer/salami...

I always answer similarly: If I want cheese with my summer, I add cheese when I eat it.  Then everyone

can have their favorite cheese, instead of everyone having to eat the same kind.

I am very interested in using the bactoferm.  I am making a batch of salami this coming Saturday, so

might be too late to order online, but I'll check.  Currently I am planning to use ECA.  I know how to use

that, but was wondering how to use the bactoferm:  I know the proper amount to add to the meat after 

the first grind when I add my spices, but how long after that do you have to wait to smoke the meat?

Standard 24 hour thing, or longer?


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2015)

Jo nice job on the Salami thanks for the que view. Another item on the list.


----------



## roller (Jul 29, 2015)

Making this today...


----------



## boykjo (Jul 29, 2015)

Cool.................


----------



## driedstick (Aug 13, 2015)

Joe I am going to try to get some meat tonight and give this a whirl this weekend if not next weekend, Never used cultured buttermilk before. you said you wanted more tang, if you was to do this again would you increase the buttermilk? and if so how much?? 

I am going to double the recipe and make 10lbs just in time for elk camp 

Thanks, 

DS


----------



## boykjo (Aug 13, 2015)

I would leave it as is. this stuff was really good..... Dont want to stray you way from something I hadnt tried. As for tang I would want a culture added rather more butter milk or eca.........

My 2 cents


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 13, 2015)

Something else for me to try.

Thanks


----------



## driedstick (Aug 14, 2015)

boykjo said:


> I would leave it as is. this stuff was really good..... Dont want to stray you way from something I hadnt tried. As for tang I would want a culture added rather more butter milk or eca.........
> 
> My 2 cents


thanks!!! keepin to the recipe Hopefully next weekend - thanks Joe

DS


----------



## boykjo (Dec 15, 2017)

The original post in this thread was lost during the format change. I added it back 

Thanks for looking

Boykjo


----------



## Braz (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks for re-posting this. One more thing to go on my to-do list.


----------

